# Ideas on arizona to florida



## Strangeandsolo (Oct 7, 2019)

Please if i can pick your brains ! how would folks here go about hitching with a dog he's 80 lbs and one pack, 40-50 lbs, I have 0 degree sleep gear+ pad. gonna tarp it. want to go east from the west stay south. doggo is well trained and super friendly and loves cars but soft ... trains are out. we have time to travel and are in good shape we can walk far but food is a deal as is water we drink 3-5 gallon a day I carry 1.25. I can pack him a weeks worth of food OK but I only have a days worth of food for me at best. ( I would eat his if I was in a bad way but let's not drag on that) so kinda have to stick close city's and bigger towns to buy food get money ext. wanting to leaving from Phoenix or tucson and get to Florida while seeing some cool shit. maybe the jambo. anyone with ideas on the route or to just help me get my feet wet please contact me here .


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Oct 7, 2019)

would tucson>Las cruses>El Paso>San Antonio>Houston>Nola>Mobile>Pensacola>on to my dreams work? that's the direct line route but... I've only ever greyhounded that way. with a thumb and with a dog. I'm sure its more difficult.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 7, 2019)

...You done been around here for a while. Are trains an option with the pup?

If so, hit me up. If not...:

Go to the furthest out the I-17/10 that public transpo will take you, TO A TRAVEL CENTER. I cannot stress that enough. It's hard to hitch that stretch of highway with the cops, and shitty people, ect.

Get to Tucson. Find that travel center for the EBD I-10, near the edge of town. That will almost certainly get you to El Paso.

El Paso is a shitshow. I dont even have advice past there. Seriously, as 'sketchy'as the Sunset Route is. I still Reccommend trains.


----------



## Koala (Oct 7, 2019)

I've hitched that route westbound from Baldwin FL to San Antonio TX...with 2 of us, one dude, one chick, no dogs...people were pretty friendly (great kick downs, meals given to us, etc), but rides took a while to get usually. It's definitely doable, but yeah might be frustrating at time especially with your big pup, I'd think


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Oct 8, 2019)

thanks for the input coywolf! much respect for your thoughts, but yeah no trains ... yet... maybe as a plan B , my pup has some trust issues that he came to me with, he's mostly well trained, but bolts when he's scared. I don't trust him to do what needs done if hes scared, he doesn't trust me yet, he just knows I'm good to him. With unknown lbs of steel to decide who was right. nah no trains. he loves people and car rides so I know he would adapt to hitching . I'm 100% in to the travel centers . triple T or maybe out to Benson then on.


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Oct 8, 2019)

Koala thanks for the info. much respect for you international traveler's. We are going on around Oct 11th, time is not the issue staying safe is, AZ and NM have the longest stretches of road between most city's I've oogled. Texas is nice I'm told and hope.


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 31, 2022)

I've hitched the 10 both ways fla to Cali. Multiple times. From El Paso to San Antonio it's a bit shitty better off going up the 20 through oils fields sounds out of way but has worked quicker than through certain stretches.


----------

